# Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?



## pechi24 (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

kann ich einen Langschaftmotor eigentlich ohne Probleme an einem Boot verwenden, dass eigentlich für Normalschaft gedacht ist?

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

ja, kannst du aber es wirkt sich negativ auf diel leistung bzw. die geschwindigkeit aus....


----------



## Pete (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

andersrum ist aber auch schiet...

generell ist davon abzuraten, weil man sich die freude am fahren nimmt und unnötig energie verballert...


----------



## pechi24 (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

Danke Jungs,

will mir fürs 3,80m Schlauchi und fürs Porta ein 8Ps-2taktMotor holen, da der 5PS-viertakt auf der Ostsee schon ein wenig langsam ist. Einen 8PS kann ich wohl auch noch halbwegs ans Wasser tragen. Zu irgendwas muss mein SBF ja auch mal gut sein


----------



## Main-Schleuse (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

Mal ne gute Frage?
Es gibt langschaft und es gibt kurzschaft das ist mir bekannt.
Aber "what the hell" ist ein Normalschaft !? Welche Länge (cm) ist normal?

Wenn es normalschaft gibt wie lang ist dann ein lang- bzw kurzschaft?


----------



## Lachsy (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

hi Main-Schleuse,
hilft dir das???? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=616162&postcount=47

mfg Lachsy


----------



## basswalt (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

eventuell ist der viertakter nur plombiert und kann auf 8 ps aufgemacht werden.


----------



## Pete (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

hallo main-schleuse....den begriff kurzschaft kenn ich nicht...kann es sein, dass damit der normalschafter gemeint ist???

aufpassen muss man nur bei den langschaftern, da gibts noch ne extra lang ausführung (z.b. als flautenschieber bei segelbooten)


----------



## Lachsy (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

Kurzschaft und Normalschaft sind dasselbe: Schaftlänge 15" bzw. 38,1 cm.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## pechi24 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

@ Basswalt

Wie bekomme ich denn raus, ob er noch versteckte Reserven hat?


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

am besten wohl mal beim Fachmann inner Werkstatt fragen ( oder Albatros hier ne PN schreiben)....   :q
meistens sind die baugleich - nur das die 6 PSer gedrosselt sind.....


----------



## Nordlicht (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

und achte auf die angaben vom bootshersteller wieviel ps bzw kg der spiegel von deinem schlauchboot haben darf !!!!!


----------



## pechi24 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Kann ich einen Langschaftmotor an Normalschaftbooten verwenden?*

Das Schlauchi kann 25 PS vertragen, daran soll es nicht scheitern |supergri 

Muss mich mal schlau machen wegen meinem 5 PSer, aber kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass der gedrosselt sein soll.


----------

